# Huge THANKS to John



## baldybonce (May 21, 2006)

I would like to say a HUGE "THANKYOU" to John and the crew at cleanandshiny for their amazing service. 
I ordered some pads for my PC yesterday morning and they arrived today... Now thats what I call service, wish all companies dealt with orders in this way.

Cheers Guys,

Brian :buffer:


----------

